# 'Clefferts' VS. Mefferts, 4x4x4



## IamWEB (May 10, 2009)

And so which do you prefer?
Mefferts are definitely not bad, but are the C4Y 4x4x4's really *better*?

I'm currently tempted to get a 4x4x4 from C4Y as the lower prices means that I'll likely order a 2x2x2 ES with it.


----------



## crazyasianskills (May 10, 2009)

Well, its a clone of a Mefferts. So they are the same.


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 10, 2009)

crazyasianskills said:


> Well, its a clone of a Mefferts. So they are the same.



Not just a clone, they're from the same factory.


----------



## Pietersmieters (May 10, 2009)

Mefferts ftw! The Clefferts core is very fragile, it breakes "easily"


----------



## SnappleXXL (May 10, 2009)

Well I have clefferts and I love it, but I couldnt say which is better, I expect they are both very similar.


----------



## TomZ (May 10, 2009)

Well, there's three things to say about the 'clefferts':
- You won't get any support should anything break while Mefferts would most likely replace broken parts for the real thing
- You are not supporting Meffert's in producing new puzzles for us when buying the fake puzzle. What is so unfair is that Mefferts paid tens of thousands of dollars to develop molds for his 4x4 while the company making fakes paid much less because they just reverse engineered his 4x4 or even 'borrowed' the molds from him. The same applies to fake V-Cubes. If you buy fake V Cubes you should expect never to see a V4, V8 or V9.
- Most importantly, like all counterfeit products, buying the clefferts cube is a crime.


----------



## Ellis (May 10, 2009)

TomZ said:


> - You are not supporting Meffert's in producing new puzzles for us when buying the fake puzzle. What is so unfair is that Mefferts paid tens of thousands of dollars to develop molds for his 4x4 while the company making fakes paid much less because they just reverse engineered his 4x4 or even 'borrowed' the molds from him.


Ah yes. Remember the holey cube? And the 'Mefferts' 7x7? http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9882

Good thing Meffert's had enough sense to take those down though. 

I don't have a Meffert's 4x4 or an original rubik's 4x4, but aren't they basically the same thing?


----------



## Crossed (May 10, 2009)

TomZ said:


> Well, there's three things to say about the 'clefferts':
> - You won't get any support should anything break while Mefferts would most likely replace broken parts for the real thing



Not true, I got a replacement from DX.


----------



## TomZ (May 10, 2009)

Crossed said:


> TomZ said:
> 
> 
> > Well, there's three things to say about the 'clefferts':
> ...



Oh yeah, I forgot that. But we're talking about C4Y I think.


----------



## panyan (May 10, 2009)

TomZ said:


> Well, there's three things to say about the 'clefferts':
> - You won't get any support should anything break while Mefferts would most likely replace broken parts for the real thing
> - You are not supporting Meffert's in producing new puzzles for us when buying the fake puzzle. What is so unfair is that Mefferts paid tens of thousands of dollars to develop molds for his 4x4 while the company making fakes paid much less because they just reverse engineered his 4x4 or even 'borrowed' the molds from him. The same applies to fake V-Cubes. If you buy fake V Cubes you should expect never to see a V4, V8 or V9.
> - Most importantly, like all counterfeit products, buying the clefferts cube is a crime.



all very true, but in the words of a good friend: "if the pocket cant afford, youll get the cheaper option"


----------



## TomZ (May 10, 2009)

panyan said:


> all very true, but in the words of a good friend: "if the pocket cant afford, youll get the cheaper option"



So basically you're friend is saying that you should steal whatever you can't afford?


----------



## panyan (May 10, 2009)

TomZ said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > all very true, but in the words of a good friend: "if the pocket cant afford, youll get the cheaper option"
> ...



not steal, but if you cant afford the best, settle for less


----------



## TomZ (May 10, 2009)

panyan said:


> TomZ said:
> 
> 
> > panyan said:
> ...



Why is my analogy with stealing wrong? You are buying counterfeit, *ILLEGAL* items. That's a crime.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 10, 2009)

mefferts ones shouldnt be so expensive


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 10, 2009)

TomZ said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > TomZ said:
> ...



hehe TP's KO policy pwns


----------



## IamWEB (May 10, 2009)

TomZ said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > TomZ said:
> ...



Buying them isn't illegal, selling them is though, right?

Because of the customer service though, I'm inclined to buy a Mefferts now.
I'm looking, but Mefferts don't sell Eastsheens, do they?


----------



## crazyasianskills (May 10, 2009)

Buying them is illegal too in the US I believe.


----------



## IamWEB (May 10, 2009)

crazyasianskills said:


> Buying them is illegal too in the US I believe.



And what if the buyer does not know that they are counterfits? This isn't that situation, but what if?
The seller could probably be fined for everyone he tricked or sold to...


----------



## Vulosity (May 10, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> TomZ said:
> 
> 
> > panyan said:
> ...



Mefferts does sell Eastsheens. They call them Mini 4x4s.


----------



## IamWEB (May 11, 2009)

I searched 2x2 on there were 7 results.
You're 100% sure that the 1st result is an Eastsheen?

I can't link to the search results, so search '2x2' from here: http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert/index.cfm


----------



## Vulosity (May 11, 2009)

I'm 100% sure that the first result is ES because of the purple stickers. The second one seems like a DIY ES 2x2.

(Was that a bump?)


----------



## IamWEB (May 11, 2009)

Ok, I'll trust you...

(Copied, Deleted, Pasted New Post, bump w/o spamming )


----------



## IamWEB (May 11, 2009)

I ordered the Original Master Cube 4x4x4 Black with tiles, and the (Eastsheen) 2x2 (5cm x 5 cm x 5 cm cube) for a total of $27.
While I myself thinlk that that's a pretty high price for those 2 cubes, it pretty is made up for by the FREE SHIPPING FROM HONG KONG.

But how long does shipping take?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 11, 2009)

my meffert's is extremely better than both my DX clones. it's not even close.

also, mefferts shipping took 2 1/2 weeks to arrive in California


----------



## IamWEB (May 11, 2009)

I'm in Texas, so I expect anywhere from 2 to 3 weeks (mininum-maximum).

I used the lowest shipping method (free), is that what you used?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 11, 2009)

While we're on this topic, Mefferts or "Defferts" (deal extreme 4x4x4 xD)


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 11, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> I'm in Texas, so I expect anywhere from 2 to 3 weeks (mininum-maximum).
> 
> I used the lowest shipping method (free), is that what you used?



of course,


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 11, 2009)

I takes me ~1.5 weeks to get a DX order and I'm in New Zealand


----------



## Vulosity (May 23, 2009)

rcnrcn927 said:


> Meffert's tiles are illegal in competitions



Facepalm!

They are legal. Where are you getting your info. from? Monkeydude1313?


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 23, 2009)

rcnrcn927 said:


> Meffert's tiles are illegal in competitions *for BLD.*


FTFY.
......


----------



## Shmekekey (Jun 16, 2009)

ok. if "cleffert's" are counterfeits of meffert's, then couldn't one say that meffert's are counterfeits of rubik's? they use the same mechanism after all


----------



## Zava (Jun 16, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> rcnrcn927 said:
> 
> 
> > Meffert's tiles are illegal in competitions *for BLD.*
> ...



why would it be? I used my mefferts 4x4 at Galánta open, and French open for bld, no one raised a word.
or you're talking about the "Meffert's challenge" things on some of the corners? if yes, you could also ban cubes with really worn down stickers, maybe original studio stickered cubes (you know, the fluo. orange stickers are like 2-3 times thicker than the other colours')


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 16, 2009)

I only have a white mefferts. But Alex knows what he's talking about;



ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> my meffert's is extremely better than both my DX clones. it's not even close.
> 
> also, mefferts shipping took 2 1/2 weeks to arrive in California


----------



## Gunnar (Jul 13, 2009)

Zava said:


> if yes, you could also ban cubes with really worn down stickers, maybe original studio stickered cubes (you know, the fluo. orange stickers are like 2-3 times thicker than the other colours')



I did ask a multiBLD competitior to replace one of his cubes once, due to very worn out stickers. It could have made it possible to find out which face is which in case of getting lost.


----------

